# Vaginal pain, burning, and dryness 4 months postpartum



## asilv92 (Nov 1, 2014)

I had my daughter 4 months ago back in June, she came out a little bigger than expected at 9lbs 4oz. Anyways it was a tough labor and I was pushing for an hour and when she was halfway out her shoulder got stuck for a minute and once she was finally all the way out the nurses said that she tore my cervix in two spots and I immediately started hemorrhaging, along with the tears inside my cervix she also tore me on the outside which of course is normal. I ended up having to get 2 blood transfusions and found out that my midwife had me push at 9cm instead of 10 and that was most likely why I tore my cervix and why the doctor had to come in and stitch me up afterward. Now here I am 4 months later still having pain when I go to the bathroom, I can't wear tampons, it hurts to wipe after I get done peeing, it still burns almost everytime I go pee, and I just noticed lately that I haven't been having my usual discharge and it's been pretty dry down there along with an odor. I have already scheduled an appointment with my obgyn for next week but I was just wondering if any of you fellow mothers have had this issue or if anyone might know whats wrong... Me and my husband have also been unable to have sex because I'm just too afraid its going to be painful especially since I can't even wear a size regular tampon without being in pain. If anyone has any answers for me please help! thanks a lot!


----------



## cynthia mosher (Aug 20, 1999)

Hi there and welcome to Mothering! I'm going to move your thread to the Birth and Beyond forum where you should get some input from our members there who might have experienced something similar or have some advice to share.

Good luck!


----------

